# rodent urine



## plumr (Jan 16, 2010)

first post. joined middle of jan. spend about 2 hours a nite reading new & old posts. love this site. now ?? doing a remodel on a 2 story house.50 years old with galvanized water pipes. found a 1/2 hot line leaking about 6" from a joint. pipe being leaking awhile , stalactitie hanging down about an inch. rodent turds & urine strains all over pipe & insulation. must have been nest. could this urine cause this leak. never seen leak like this above ground


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

youve messed up big-time, urine is powerful


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?


10-4 redrooster where goin in hot


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

While its not mandatory, it would be nice to see an intro. This way people here know who and what you do


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> youve messed up big-time, urine is powerful


Thats the whole reason i've stopped peeing in my pants.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

or in my toilet!


----------



## caseysbuilding (Mar 11, 2009)

:laughing:I don't think so.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I think it is the female rats with the strongest urine... but dont take my word for it .... you should do a taste test


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You could always get the female to pee on a stick and see if she's pregnant...:whistling2:


----------

